# Toy Show in Gilbertsville,Pa Sunday 19th



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

There will be a Toy Show near Reading, Pa in the town of Gilbertsville tomorrow from 9am-1pm.

It is on Rt73 in Gilbertsville Firehouse. Not far from Zerns Market.

Lots of different toys and Plenty of Slots.
Hope to see you there!

Keith Nichols


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

So, did you get anything good????:dude: 




NICK DANGER


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I bought a few things and Sold Alot of Slots.

Did more business than I ever have. Cheap was the name of the day as I thought it would be.
I marked stuff down from previous prices and customers noticed and bought.
Lots of JL sales.

Next show will be soon, Sunday January 9th.
Be there and score some great deals.

Thanks and Merry Christmas!

Keith


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Keith, was there alot of slot tables? I went there once a few years ago and found nothing (I think it was about 4 years ago).
How much are tables ? Jan. will be too soon for me to build up a lot of resin cars, but maybe next time.


----------

